# Defference between 1mp and 6mp



## teju898 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello friends..... I just got a new kodak v610 digi cam. with a 1gb card. With a 1gb card,i can take around 520 images of 6mp, and around 2000 images of 1mp. can anyone tell me, whats the difference b/w 1mp and 6mp? does the clarity and quality of the image decrease with lesser mp? i'll be travelling a lot and need to take a lot of pictures. but with 6mp, 520 images is not enough for me. but i'm afraid to switch the camera to 1mp as it might take lesser quality images....   i always want the images to be of good quality no matter whats the size is. plz help me....


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

I just looked up that camera.  The max resolution is 2832 x 2128 pixels...that's the size of the image, measured in pixels.  When you change the size...you reduce the amount of pixels recorded.  You can also change the quality, which affects the file size.

When you print an image...you want to have around 300 pixels per inch of print size.  So if you want to make a 4x6 print...then you will need 1200 x 1800 pixels.  If you want to make an 8x10 print...then you will need about 2400x3000 pixels...which is more than you camera can capture...but it's pretty close, so you could probably still make nice 8x10 prints.

Now you also want to take into account that you might want to crop your images...in which case, more pixels is always better.

My priority is image quality...I always use the biggest, best quality setting.  Memory cards are getting cheaper and cheaper every day.  If you don't think that 500 images is enough for you...just buy another memory card.


----------



## fmw (Dec 19, 2006)

Most of us download the images to the computer hard drive and erase the card so we can use it over and over.  Good shooting.


----------



## DeepSpring (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not sure how good these are or if you should trust them but I have seen these portable hard drives you can plug your memory card into and transfer all the pics without a pc. They are around $100 for 40gb which might be a better alternative for you if you don't have the money to buy a lot of memory card


----------



## J Crew (Dec 19, 2006)

DeepSpring said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how good these are or if you should trust them but I have seen these portable hard drives you can plug your memory card into and transfer all the pics without a pc. They are around $100 for 40gb which might be a better alternative for you if you don't have the money to buy a lot of memory card


 
do you have link to this product?  thanks.


----------



## teju898 (Dec 27, 2006)

@Big Mike

*Thank u so much for ur reply....*


----------



## fightheheathens (Dec 28, 2006)

unless you plan on bushwacking or other such extream forms of traveling, most places will have a spot where you can burn a memory card to CD. many drug stores do this at around 3-5 dollars per CD or image transfer. From personal experience, and the experience of friends of mine, you can do this in all of Western/Eastern Europe, Parts of Africa (kenya Senigal Egypt and South Africa that i know of) as well as any sort of mildly large city in east Asia.


----------

